# [outlookExpress] hotmail abruf Fehler



## vinc5nt (18. Januar 2004)

Hallo, 

ich benutze Outlook Express in Verbindung mit einem Hotmail Account. Bis vor kurzem ging dies auch alles problemlos, doch dann ändertete es sich schlagmals, als er mich trotz richtigem Passwort beim "Abholen der mails" immer wieder erneut aufforderte "doch bitte das richtige Passwort" einzugeben. Ich weiß nicht was da im Popo ist, aber es kam ohne ersichtlichen Grund und im Internet findet sich auch nicht großartig Behebungshilfe. Es gibt zwar die gleichen Probleme, doch habe ich noch keine Lösung gefunden. Habt ihr nen Tipp oder eine Ahnung warum Outlook sich beim Hotmail mailserver nicht mehr authentifizieren kann? 


danke


----------



## zeromancer (18. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Ich kenne Hotmail zwar nur als Webmail, aber kann es sein, dass die Jungs umgestellt haben auf SMTP Server-Authentifizierung? Klingt zwar unlogisch, SMTP einzustellen, wenn man doch POP3 machen will, aber bei GMX war das bei mir der Fall (damals mit Outlook Express) - der daraus entstehende Widerspruch liegt bei Outlook, nicht beim Provider.


----------



## Erpel (19. Januar 2004)

Soweit ich weiß, verwendet OE zum Abruf von hotmail ein eigenes Verfahren, und keinen pop/smtp oder imap Server


----------



## zeromancer (19. Januar 2004)

Verwirr ihn doch nicht so - was sollte OE dann nehmen?
`POP und SMTP ist Standard, und da wird sich wohl auch ein Produkt aus dem Hause MS dran halten müssen...


----------



## vinc5nt (19. Januar 2004)

naja, also "früher", also standardmäsig, verwendet hotmail einen HTTP Zugang, den wohl nur OE, oder extra Programme nutzen können. Falls es einen SMTP/POP3 mailserver von hotmail geben sollte, da wäre ich überglücklich wenn du ihn mir nennen könntest  , weil dann wäre das Problem kein Problem mehr. Glaubt ihr das Hotmail vielleicht den HTTP Zugang mit dem Layout Umbau von vor 1-2 Monaten auch verändert hat?


----------



## Erpel (19. Januar 2004)

Ja
Genau, das meinte ich HTTP ists gewesen, vielleicht mal ein Update für OE, das könnte helfen.*g* keep on trying


----------



## vinc5nt (19. Januar 2004)

ich hab standard windows updates gemacht ... da wird so was wie OE wohl mit integriert sein oder? ... nur mal rein theoretisch, wo vermutet ihr denn liegt das Problem? Ist es OE das muckt oder Hotmails Mailserver? d.h. könnte ein neuinstalliertes OE das Problem beheben, oder kann es auch an falschen Netzwerkeinstellungen an dem PC / hinter dem Router liegen?


----------



## zeromancer (19. Januar 2004)

Also moment mal: ich denke, Ihr verwechselt hier was:

HTTP: Protokoll des Webbrowsers, einfache Textübertragung, unverschlüsselt.

POP3: Posteingangsprotokoll für EMail
SMTP: Postausgangsprotokoll für EMail
beide sind gesichert durch Authentizierung.

Ich weiss, dass Hotmail ein HTTP (Web) Interface hat, ich kenne auch nur dieses.
Gleichzeitig ist es aber sehr wohl möglich, bei denen einen echten Mailserver anzuzapfen (POP/STMP). Das meinte ICH.
Und Outlook ist meiner Meinung nach nicht in der Lage, mittels HTTP auf einen Mailserver zuzugreifen - was Ihr sicher meint ist das Interface vom MSN Explorer, was nichts weiter ist, als ein Webseiten anzeigendes Dingens.


----------



## Erpel (19. Januar 2004)

Ich versuch mal eben mein Hotmail Konto per OE abzurufen.
Bei mir klappts einwandfrei- -OE 5.50


----------



## vinc5nt (19. Januar 2004)

Also OE hat beim erstellen von Konten drei Auswahlmöglichkeiten 1. POP3/SMTP 2.IMAP 3.HTTP! Und für drittens gilt HTTP -> spezieller Zugang dem anschein nach "ausschließlich" für Hotmail. OE erstellt dann eine extra Ordnergruppe über die sich Hotmail mit eigenen Web-basierenden Eigenschaften administrieren lässt. 
Daraus folgt: HTTP ist ohne iexplorer durchaus möglich, siehe OE und O 

Hast du Hotmail per HTTP abgerufen, oder kennst du den pop/smtp server - falls einer überhaupt existiert - von Hotmail?


----------



## zeromancer (19. Januar 2004)

Die Einstellung ist mir neu, aber nun gut - ich benutze auch kein OE. Ist nur im 6er vermute ich.
Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass Hotmail auch über POP machbar sein soll, wenn man ein registriertes Premium-Passport Mitglied ist. Kann mich auch irren, ich stecke nicht allzuviel Energie in den Hotmail Kram - das ist mein Spam-Konto. Ich würde mal bei denen auf der Startseite schauen, ob das nicht was zu finden ist. Oder aber sie haben es wieder abgeschafft, weil eh kein Mensch das machen wollte.


----------



## vinc5nt (19. Januar 2004)

Ja über Premium Passport dürfte das alles kein Problem sein - kostet ja auch was . Naja, Hotmail ist nun mal auch Dreck ich werde nochmal ein bischen suchen wenn ich des Puzzles Lösung gefunden habe, werde ich mich hier nochmal melden.


----------



## Erpel (19. Januar 2004)

Ich habe per HTTP abgerufen, von Hotmail und POP hab ich noch nie was gehört, dazu sollte aber Google was sagen können.


----------



## dfd1 (19. Januar 2004)

Kannst du dich über das Web-Interface bei Hotmail.com überhaupt noch einloggen?

Und HTTP-Login bei OE gibt es erst seit Version 5. Bei Outlook (ohne Express) ab 2000


----------

